# Natural Remedies



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I thought this was interesting enough to make more permanent. I don't recall any discussions here re guar gum. It sounds as though it might be worth a trial.MarkFrom Yahoo:Natural remedies for IBSDr. Rallie McAllister For individuals suffering from irritable bowel syndrome, abdominal pain, cramping and bloating are part of daily life.As the most frequently diagnosed gastrointestinal disorder in the United States, IBS affects as many as one in five Americans. The condition is more common in women than in men and typically strikes in late adolescence or early adulthood.In addition to abdominal pain and bloating, most IBS sufferers experience either chronic constipation or diarrhea, and some unfortunate individuals alternate between the two extremes. Regardless of the nature of the symptoms, IBS almost always has a negative impact on the quality and enjoyment of life.While the exact cause of the condition remains unknown, food allergies or intolerances may be at the root of the problem. Wheat and dairy products are frequently implicated, and consumption of alcohol, caffeine and chocolate often triggers flare-ups.Researchers at Imperial College London recently reported that compared with people without the condition, IBS sufferers tend to have higher numbers of a specific type of pain receptor known as TRPV1, the same receptor responsible for creating the burning sensation that occurs after eating chili peppers. This may explain why IBS symptoms typically worsen following consumption of spicy foods.Even when IBS sufferers are careful to avoid foods that trigger their symptoms, they may continue to experience gastrointestinal distress. In many cases, emotional and physical stress can lead to flare-ups of the condition.IBS is often accompanied by other maladies. In a recent study of nearly 130,000 people, scientists at Boston University found that individuals who reported symptoms of IBS were 40 percent more likely to suffer from depression and 60 percent more likely to suffer from migraine headaches than individuals in a control group.Researchers at Rush University Medical Center in Chicago found that individuals with hay fever are more than twice as likely to develop IBS compared with those who are unaffected by seasonal allergies. In folks with allergic skin conditions, the likelihood of having IBS is nearly four times greater.Because the precise cause of IBS remains a mystery, the condition can be challenging to treat. Due to a limited number of FDA-approved drugs, many experts advocate the use of complementary and alternative treatments for symptom relief.In a study published last year in the British Medical Journal, researchers reported that soluble fiber and peppermint oil are safe and effective natural therapies for IBS and should be considered first-line treatments.The researchers analyzed 12 studies, involving nearly 600 individuals, that compared treatment with fiber with placebo or no treatment. While insoluble fiber was found to be relatively ineffective, water-soluble fiber significantly reduced IBS symptoms.Sources of insoluble fiber include whole grain foods, wheat and corn bran, nuts, seeds and vegetables such as green beans, cauliflower and celery. Soluble fiber is found in legumes, oats, apples and the flesh of root vegetables, including potatoes, carrots and onions.One type of soluble fiber, guar gum, has been shown to be particularly effective in alleviating the symptoms of IBS. In clinical trials, daily consumption of 5 grams of partially hydrolyzed guar gum was found to significantly reduce the frequency and severity of abdominal pain, cramping and flatulence, as well as symptoms of constipation and diarrhea.Derived from the guar bean, the gum helps normalize the moisture content of the stool, absorbing excess liquid in diarrhea and softening the stool in constipation. It also appears to nourish probiotic organisms, the beneficial bacteria in the gut that promote proper digestion and enhance immunity.Since excessive doses of the gum can lead to gastrointestinal blockage, individuals with IBS should take it as directed and only with a physician’s supervision.In addition to water-soluble fiber, peppermint oil may help alleviate IBS symptoms.Peppermint oil is known to help relax the smooth muscles of the gastrointestinal tract and to reduce the formation of intestinal gas.Web site: www.rallieonhealth.com


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The original benefiber formula had hydrolyzed guar gum in it and we've had a few people here that found it helped and were disappointed when they changed the formula to wheat dextrin.


----------



## Thai (Aug 22, 2007)

So how does one buy guar gum?Thai


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

AA01 found a source on this recent thread.http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=110358


----------

